# MCPOP method: (M-Slice, Corners, Place Edges, Orient Edges, Permute Edges)



## BPM (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi. This is my first post here at speedsolving.com. I'm a cuber that just wants to find new ways to do things (no matter how useless it is)


This is an experimental method. I'd like some feedback if it can be AT LEAST sub-30.

Step 0: Orient and move to D-layer white corners

This is done intuitively. Don't worry about position, just make sure white is on D.

Step 1: E-Slice 

Solving this is mostly intuitive, but you can place edges with U R U' R' L F L' or F' U2 F U2 R U R'

Step 2: Corners

This is done in several steps.

2a: Orient U-layer corners

This is simple. Just use your COLL algs here.

2b: PBLC (Permute Both Layer's Corners)

This is done Ortega-style.

So far, I have 2 Algs for this step, but I'll add more if this gains intrest.

Adj swap UfR-UBR

U R U' R F2 R' U R F2 R2

Diag Swap UFR-UBL

U R U' L U2 R' U L2 U R' D2 R U' L (Y-Perm works here too if you're faster at it)

And then 3-cycles are useful as well.


Step 3: Place edges:

I haven't studied this too much, but I have 1 alg for this.

Swap UF-DF and UR-DR

R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2

Step 4: ELL on both layers.

Just do one of the algs listed here: http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/ELL

If none of these algs apply, then do M2 U2 M2 and then solve as usual.

And you're done!

Variations:

Do ELL on both layers instead of step 4 and 5

Do a 1-look Alg instead of 2 E-Plls (working on this)

Comments and constructive criticism would be helpful.

Example Solve:

Scramble: F' D2 U2 L2 U2 L' U F U B2 F' D2 U2 L R2 D' B' L B2 F L2 R' F' D F

D-Layer Corners: U2 R2 B U' B'

E-Slice: U R U' R' L F L' y F' U2 F U2 R U R'; M' U M U2 y U R U' R' L F L' U2 y F' U2 F U2 R U R'

Orient Top Corners: y' r U R' U' r' F R F'

PBLC: U R U' L' U R' U2 L U' L' U L D' (L- Perm, my favorite for 2-corner switch)



ELL-1: y M' U M' U2 M U M2 U M' U'

ELL-2: x2 y2 M' U M U M' U2 M' U M' U M U M' U M'


----------



## qqwref (Aug 26, 2012)

This is a pretty standard Belt type method, although not very optimized. If you want you can do some research into those methods and see what fast techniques there are.


----------



## TMOY (Aug 27, 2012)

BPM said:


> 2a: Place+Orient D-layer corners
> This can be done using F2L algs.



Does that preserve the M slice ?



> You can also do (R U R' U')2 R U R' to place a corner wrong, then solve it with a COLL algorithm.



Does that preserve the M slice ?



> 2b: Orient U-layer corners
> This is simple. Just use your COLL algs here.



Does that preserve the M slice ?



> 2c: PBLC (Permute Both Layer's Corners)
> This is done Ortega-style.



Does that preserve the M slice ?



> U R U' R F2 R' U R F2 R2



This alg doesn't preserve tha M slice.

OK, I'll stop here. You obviously haven't even tried your method on a real cube.


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 27, 2012)

Definitely not a beginner method.
EDIT: Definitely not an advanced method.


----------



## Forte (Aug 27, 2012)

TMOY said:


> Does that preserve the M slice ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure he's talking about E from the steps that he wrote. ECPOP?!


----------



## TMOY (Aug 27, 2012)

> You can also place two edges by their centers (Blue if F, B/R edge is UF, B/O edge is DF) then do F'.



Yes, although it's poorly worded, this seems to solve the E slice rather than the M slice. In which case the method works, but is largely suboptimal.


----------



## BPM (Aug 27, 2012)

Sorry, yes I do solve the E-slice first. I'm thinking it may be more optimal to solve white corners before placing E-slice edges. The old method took at least 44 moves for the white corners alone and this cuts it down to at max 28. For the record I HAVE tried my method on a cube, however it still needs to be tested more.

I have also decided ELL is faster than the method i'm doing (2 look instead of 4 look Both Layers) 

I just call it the M-slice 'cause it's in the middle T_T call it a brain fart if you will. Will update method.


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 28, 2012)

I want example solve.


----------



## Qert31 (Aug 28, 2012)

I got the m-slice in around 20 seconds.
Didn't understand the corners part


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 28, 2012)

Using E layer-1 -> D corners-1 -> last corner and E layer edge -> CLL -> D edges -> ELL:

(32.18), 25.58, 27.16, 29.69, 24.10, 27.51, 25.72, (19.44), 22.40, 23.42, 28.99, 25.02 = 25.96


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 28, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Using E layer-1 -> D corners-1 -> last corner and E layer edge -> CLL -> D edges -> ELL:
> 
> (32.18), 25.58, 27.16, 29.69, 24.10, 27.51, 25.72, (19.44), 22.40, 23.42, 28.99, 25.02 = 25.96



That's pretty good. We should have a contest to see who can come up with the best belt method.



Spoiler



Happy 3000th post!


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 28, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> That's pretty good. We should have a contest to see who can come up with the best belt method.



EO+2 E edges
Solve D layer missing FDR+FDB+RD pieces (z' helps)
Solve rest of E layer with placement of remaining D pieces
COLL
EPLL

inb4thatsZZ


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 28, 2012)

Swap steps 1 and 2 around.


----------



## ncube (Aug 28, 2012)

> That's pretty good. We should have a contest to see who can come up with the best belt method.


How about EO Belt- CO- R2UD (square 1 style)?


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 28, 2012)

Cool Frog said:


> EO+2 E edges
> Solve D layer missing FDR+FDB+RD pieces (z' helps)
> Solve rest of E layer with placement of remaining D pieces
> COLL
> ...



LolthatsbasicallyZZ


----------



## BPM (Aug 29, 2012)

Example solve up! Not the most optimal solve ever but let's see what happens.


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 29, 2012)

L D2 L2 D2 F2 L' R2 F2 L2 R2 B' R2 U' R' F2 D2 B2 L2 U F2 

R D' x' U R2 U' R2// 3 corners +SOME BELT (6/6)
S2 u U2 F' U2 F u2' F' U' F U' F R' F' R// Belt+last corner (15/21)
U r' U' R U' R' U2 r2 U R' U R U2 r' //ollcp (14/35)
D'U' M U2 M // stuff + fixed centers (5/40)
z2 M U M' // more stuff + stuff (3/43)
U2 D // setup (2/45)
r U R' U' M U R U' R' U // eo+stuff (10/53)
M' U2 M U' D2// finish (5/58)


----------



## Renslay (Aug 29, 2012)

Cool Frog said:


> L D2 L2 D2 F2 L' R2 F2 L2 R2 B' R2 U' R' F2 D2 B2 L2 U F2
> 
> R D' x' U R2 U' R2// 3 corners +SOME BELT (6/6)
> S2 u U2 F' U2 F u2' F' U' F U' F R' F' R// Belt+last corner (15/21)
> ...



Uhm... Stuff method?


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 29, 2012)

Renslay said:


> Uhm... Stuff method?



Separating U/D was too annoying to do without either Influencing EO, Completely solving pieces, or preserving solved pieces.
That is what I meant by stuff.


----------



## BPM (Sep 1, 2012)

I like ben's idea and I now do D-corners-1/Belt-1/Final F2L/2-look CLL/D-layer edges/ELL

Will post times and update thread. I will give credit.


----------

